
Show HN: A new tab page that shows tech/news headlines - nahtnam
https://www.ctrltab.io
======
nahtnam
Hello everyone!

First, a little background: 4 years ago, I found a chrome extension called
Tabbie ([https://github.com/jariz/tabbie](https://github.com/jariz/tabbie))
and instantly fell in love. However over the years, bits and pieces of the
underlying stack started deprecating, and eventually, it stopped working
entirely. For the past year or so I couldn't find any comparable chrome
extension that worked equally as well, and so I set out to create my own.

Thus I created ctrl-tab. ctrl-tab is an open source Chrome and Firefox
extension (powered by Vue.js) which lets you customize your new tab page with
feeds from the most popular tech and news sources, including Hacker News! (For
the full list of supported data feeds, check the website.) You can add/remove
tiles via the menu and drag and drop them to make it look like how want.

Currently, the Chrome extension supports logging into Todoist (very BETA), and
I plan on adding many more login options, starting with (Reddit). In addition,
I am working on supporting custom RSS feeds to allow you to add any sites that
the extension doesn't already cover.

Please report any bugs you encounter, as well as any providers you would like
to see added here: [https://github.com/ludicrousxyz/ctrl-
tab](https://github.com/ludicrousxyz/ctrl-tab)! I would love to hear your
thoughts and answer any questions you may have!

Thank you!

------
demircancelebi
You may check out Panda, it allows you to add custom RSS feeds.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-5-news-
inspi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-5-news-
inspiration/haafibkemckmbknhfkiiniobjpgkebko?hl=en)

